# iPod Classic : 4Go, puis plus rien.



## Up_to_you (18 Septembre 2009)

Bonsoir mesdames, messieurs.

Tout d'abord, étant nouveau, je me présente : Anthony, 17ans, en terminale S option Sciences de l'Ingénieur, vivant sur la côte Normande, aux alentours de Caen. Je possède un MacBook (Dont je suis pleinement satisfait, d'ailleurs) et un iPod Classic 120Go. J'ai auparavant possédé un Nano, mais je l'ai donné en changeant avec le Classic.

Donc voilà, ceci étant fait, je vous expose mon problème. 

Un ami à moi possède un iPod Classic 80Go. Mais depuis peu, il a quelques soucis avec celui-ci. En effet, il lui est impossible de mettre plus de 3,5Go de contenu (C'est dommage de gâcher 70Go quand même) et l'iPod a tendance a lancer lentement les musiques. Il me l'a donné pour que je regarde ce qu'il se passe, j'ai un peu essayé tout ce qu'il me passait par la tête : Les 5R d'Apple, le diagnostique du DD, plusieurs restaurations, l'iPod est à jour (v1.1.2), mais là, j'avoue que je sèche. Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée de ce qu'il se passe, et encore mieux, de comment résoudre ce problème?

A savoir que, comme vous pouvez vous en douter, cet iPod n'est plus sous garantie, si jamais il aurait été nécessaire de passer par le SAV d'Apple.

Je ne me fais pas beaucoup d'illusions quant à la tournure que prend le problème, mais, comme disent les anglais "Nothing ventured, nothing gained".

En vous remerciant grandement pour votre future aide, je vous souhaite une bonne fin de soirée.

PS : Désolé pour le pavé.


----------



## Up_to_you (20 Septembre 2009)

UP.

Excusez-moi, je ne voudrais pas paraître lourd, mais je vous avoue être dans l'incompréhension la plus totale à propos de ce problème. L'iPod est-il mort ou existe-il une manipulation permettant de résoudre ce problème?


Ah, également, je ne sais pas si ça peut aider, mais je précise que je suis sous Mac OSX Léopard, et que j'ai également accès à Windows, si besoin est.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (20 Septembre 2009)

L'iPod de mon cousin a un problème similaire, et c'est un 80 Go :/
Il n'a jamais laissé tombé son iPod.
J'ai tout essayé comme toi: rien.
J'ai tenté une restauration sous Windows, sous Mac, pareil :/
C'est clair que c'est dommage et surtout frustrant...


----------



## Up_to_you (20 Septembre 2009)

Oui, surtout qu'il n'y a aucune raison apparente à ce problème, pas de choc ni de mauvaise manipulation, c'est arrivé du jour au lendemain. 

Si j'essaye de mettre plus de 4Go manuellement, il se met en erreur et me demande à la connexion d'après de restaurer. Mais alors, que faire?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (20 Septembre 2009)

Telle est la question.
En tout cas, je garde un oeil à ce sujet.


----------



## Up_to_you (22 Septembre 2009)

Personne n'a d'idée?
Je prends toute solution qui vous passe par la tête. Au moins, j'aurais essayé.


----------



## Windsurfer (26 Septembre 2009)

T'as déja surement regardé, mais :

Sur Itunes, la barre d'utilisation du disque indique quoi ? (combien de go de musique, de video, etc et combien d'espace dispo ?).

Sinon, généralement les ipods classic sont utilisable en disque dur, donc apparaissent sur le bureau. Il n'y a rien de rajouté sur cette partie ? Quand tu ouvre la fenetre (sur finder donc), en bas y a marqué combien de go disponible ? (un peu comme lorsque tu te promène sur ton ordi, y a écrit "x éléments, y Go disponibles").


----------



## Up_to_you (26 Septembre 2009)

Sur iTunes, on m'indique que la capacité de départ est de 7,34Go, et une fois rempli au maximum possible en ce moment, on m'indique que j'ai encore environ 70Go disponibles. 

De même dans le finder...


----------



## Windsurfer (26 Septembre 2009)

7,34 GO de dispo quand l'ipod est vide ? :mouais:

Sinon, t'as essayé de le remplir depuis le bureau ? (et pas depuis itunes). Si oui, tu peux y mettre combien de go ?


----------



## Macuserman (26 Septembre 2009)

Avec Senuti ça donne quoi?


----------



## Up_to_you (27 Septembre 2009)

Ah, excusez moi, j'ai mal placé la virgule. C'est bien 73,4Go qu'il me marque de disponible lorsque l'iPod est vide.

J'essaye de le remplir par le finder, puis j'essaye Senuti après. Je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## Macuserman (27 Septembre 2009)

73 Go?!


----------



## Up_to_you (27 Septembre 2009)

Tout compte fait, après vérification, c'est 74,34Go de capacité initiale que ça m'indique. 

En passant par le finder, de même, ça bloque au bout de 3,5Go. Et je n'arrive pas à utiliser Senuti. Il me met "Unable to copy song".


----------



## Windsurfer (27 Septembre 2009)

tu as quoi comme message d'erreur sous finder ? (capacité insufisante ou autre chose ?)


----------



## Up_to_you (27 Septembre 2009)

Aucune erreur, il reste au même point sans rien afficher. Je vais réessayer pour voir s'il ne m'affiche toujours rien.


----------



## Macuserman (27 Septembre 2009)

La Restauration ça a déjà fait qqc?


----------



## Up_to_you (27 Septembre 2009)

Alors verdict du passage par le finder. Ce coup-ci, je suis arrivé à mettre plus de 3,5Go. Là, je suis à 5,87Go d'utilisés, et le transfert est toujours en cours. C'est d'une incroyable lenteur, cela fait 2h que ça a démarré pour 2Go de transférés, et il reste environ 1h (D'après ce qu'il est dit).

Sinon, la restauration, à part vider l'iPod, non rien.

Ah aussi, autre symptôme que je viens de remarquer : Quand je connecte l'iPod, iTunes se bloque et le MB commence à souffler. Je dois alors Forcer iTunes à quitter puis le rallumer pour que ça fonctionne. C'est assez génant. 

A savoir que tout marche parfaitement avec mon iPod classic.



(Edit) Étonnamment, je suis en train de transférer 6,7Go en plus, et ce transfert se fait très rapidement. Je n'y comprends rien.


----------



## Windsurfer (27 Septembre 2009)

va faire un ptit tour sur utilitaire de disque, et vérifie ton disque (l'option "véfifier le disque"). Ca peut pas faire de mal.  Ton disque dur est peut etre simplement abimé.

S'il trouve un probleme, fais réparer le disque.
A la limite, j'me demande si tu peux pas faire aussi une vérif des autorisations.

Petite info, je n'ai pas le net en semaine, donc si je ne rep plus jusqu'à vendredi soir, c'est normal ^^


----------



## Macuserman (27 Septembre 2009)

Mais le disque dur en question, celui qui est problématique c'est le HDD ordi ou iPod?!
Disons que si tu es sous OS X 10.6 SL, Onyx est encore en gestation&#8230;

Mais tu peux au moins vérifier le disque, réparer les autorisations ne changera pas forcément qqc.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (27 Septembre 2009)

Non, c'est bien le disque dur de l'iPod qui pose problème.


----------



## Up_to_you (29 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous!
Excusez moi de ne pas avoir répondu plus tôt, c'était par manque de temps. 
Alors j'ai essayé de faire marcher l'utilitaire de disque, ça le fait planter. Je l'ai re-restauré, et j'ai rempli 30Go sur 80 en mode disque dur. C'est passé.

Décidé que le disque n'était donc pas mort, j'ai réessayé avec iTunes et jusqu'à 3,5Go, ça va bien. Là, ça rame, ça rame... mais ça continue! Passé 4,5 Go, ça avance même normalement. Le seuil 3,5 - 4,5 est difficile à passer, mais outre cela, je peux synchroniser parfaitement.

Seul bémol, cependant : Il est très fragile. Dès la moindre fausse manipulation, il me demande de le restaurer. Plus aucune erreur n'est permise, contrairement au mien qui permet quelques bêtises. Mais bon, mon ami fera avec.

En tout cas, je vous remercie bien pour y avoir passé un peu de temps.


----------



## Macuserman (29 Septembre 2009)

Je crois que ton DD va pas résister bien longtemps. Je serais toi je commencerais à économiser si besoin est.


----------

